# Problem connecting to wireless network



## bojinov (Dec 6, 2009)

Hi there,

I need help with troubleshooting why I can not connect to my wireless at home. I sure hope you can help me.

My Atheros wireless card is configured and I can see the wireless network I want to connect to:


```
scan:
SSID/MESH ID    BSSID              CHAN RATE   S:N     INT CAPS
Reiterovi       00:02:cf:ac:08:70    1   54M -83:-96  100 EP  
Internet        00:21:63:2a:a6:78    7   54M -85:-96  100 EP   RSN WME
```

I want to connect to Internet (RSN WME chan7)

I have set wlan0 in rc.conf this way -> WPA DHCP

here is my network config in the WPA_supplicant.conf:

```
ctrl_interface=/var/run/wpa_supplicant
ctrl_interface_group=wheel
ap_scan=2

network={
proto=RSN
key_mgmt=WPA-PSK
ssid="Internet"
psk="<pass>"
pairwise=TKIP
}
```

On my Win7 the network is listed as WPA2-personal using TKIP encryption

trying to connect with debug enabled

```
(wpa_supplicant -dddt -Dbsd -iwlan0 -c\etc\wpa_supplicant.conf)
```
the output is attached as a text file to the post

here is my loader.conf in case needed:

```
if_ath_load="YES"
wlan_wep_load="YES"
wlan_ccmp_load="YES"
wlan_tkip_load="YES"
```

What concerns me is that I get: Association request to the driver failed
And IOCTL errors (in the error pipe)
Is is possible that it is my wireless that is not supported.
Exact model: Atheros AR5007EG Wireless Network Adapter

Thanx in advance


----------



## bschmidt (Dec 7, 2009)

> *ap_scan*
> Access point scanning and selection control; one of 0, 1
> (default), or 2.  Only setting 1 should be used with the wlan(4)
> module; the other settings are for use on other operating sysâ€
> tems.



Change

```
ap_scan=2
```
to

```
ap_scan=1
```


----------



## bojinov (Dec 8, 2009)

Thanx a lot. All worked fine


----------

